# Winter Lush Haul



## mimi_panda (Dec 17, 2009)

Heya hunnies
This was my winter stock up from lush!
I think i missed out a few items so lll probs be buying more this weekend hehe
Sorry for the bad quality picture TT^TT camera is getting fixed​ 





Haul includes:
The Godmother soap x2
Angels Delight Soap
Snowcake soap x2
Strawberry Santa Shower Jelly
The comforter Bubble Bar x2
Christmas Party Bath Ballistic x2
Satsumo Santa Bath Ballistic
Lemony Flutter sample size
Snow Showers Shower Jelly
Porridge soap x2
Creamy Candy Bubble Bar
Christmas eve bubble bar x3
Candy Cane Bubble bar
Mmm Melting Marshmallow bath melt
Avobath bath ballistic
Sexy Peel soap
Honey I washed the kids soap
Bohemian Soap
Cinders Bath Ballistic
Up you gets Shower Emotibomb x2
Handy Gurugu hand cream
Karma soap
Blackberry Bath Ballistic
Angels Delight Moon soap
Star Bath Melt
Sexy Boy massage Bar
Veganese hair conditioner
Ma Bar bubble bar x2
Soft Coeur massage bar​


----------



## n_c (Dec 17, 2009)

great haul


----------



## bellaboomboom (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice!  I've never tried LUSH before but my Mom just told me last night that she got me the Godmother soap for Christmas.  I can't wait to try it!  What's your favorite LUSH product and why?


----------



## mimi_panda (Dec 17, 2009)

heya hun thanks!~
I love Snow fairy! Cause its taken over my bathroom ahahahaha!
I looooove it, but a lil sad that its only xmas edition 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Im gonna stock up on a few bottles of that!!!

Awwh i do hope u like it! Its lovely and sweet!
Also it will wake u up in the morning if you ever use it then ehaha!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## co_quette (Dec 17, 2009)

very very nice! porridge is my absolute favorite.

i actually got my lush order in the mail today and received some of the same christmas stuff... candy cane, star melt, and the little moon bubble bar. can't wait to try them out.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice haul. I love the soft coeur massage bar.


----------



## redenvelope (Dec 17, 2009)

sexy boy is amazing


----------



## mimi_panda (Dec 17, 2009)

hey thanks~
Yeah i love it haha! Though you got those lil bits in i guess theyre good for exfoliating hhehe
Im more of a fruity person!
xxx


----------



## Mabelle (Dec 18, 2009)

oh my god. i love it. so jealous.


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice haul!


----------



## Sweexy985 (Dec 19, 2009)

Good gracious! That's an epic haul. 

Love it! Enjoy.


----------



## michthr (Dec 19, 2009)

nice haul! I love lush!


----------



## Euphoria (Dec 19, 2009)

That's an amazing haul! Kinda makes me miss my bath though ;_;
I especially adore the Godmother soap!


----------



## mimi_panda (Dec 19, 2009)

thanks!!
yeeahh i love tht soap! got a huuge lot of it for my friend this xmas hhehe
x


----------



## MizzTropical (Dec 21, 2009)

Wow thats a great Lush haul! How is the Marshmallow bath melt? I love the scent of marshmellow. I want to try that next.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 21, 2009)

Enjoy!!


----------



## mimi_panda (Jan 1, 2010)

Its lovely! Nice and soft! Not too sweet as i thought but its nice!!
xxxx


----------



## nullified (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## Boule (Jan 15, 2010)

Wow! Enjoy all your goodies!


----------



## krijsten (Jan 15, 2010)

Wow! Awesome! I spot the Comforter! My favorite! lol Enjoy!


----------



## nunu (Jan 15, 2010)

I love lush! Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## lushious_lips (Jan 16, 2010)

Enjoy.


----------



## commandolando (Jan 3, 2011)

omg! you must smell soooo nice! have you tried the twilight bath bomb? it's my new favorite, it's pink but once you put it in your tub - this blue 'ooze' comes out, turns the water purple...it's my new obsession  there's also tiny sparkles floating around. LOVE!


----------

